# RecipeDB - UXB



## winkle (27/9/08)

UXB  Ale - Belgian Pale Ale  All Grain               1 Votes        Brewer's Notes The last hop additions were dry hopped @ day 4 for 4 days. Mash temp was 68C. I'll probably up the dry hops a touch next batch.   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      5.5 kg BB Ale Malt    0.5 kg BB Wheat Malt       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      26 g Hallertauer, New Zealand (Pellet, 8.5AA%, 60mins)    26 g Brewer's Gold (Pellet, 8.0AA%, 30mins)    16 g Brewer's Gold (Pellet, 8.0AA%, 15mins)    16 g Hallertauer, New Zealand (Pellet, 8.5AA%, 15mins)    4 g Brewer's Gold (Pellet, 8.0AA%, 0mins)    4 g Hallertauer, New Zealand (Pellet, 8.5AA%, 0mins)       Yeast     125 ml Wyeast Labs 3522 - Belgian Ardennes       Misc     1 tablet Whirfloc         20L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.071 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.019 (calc)   Bitterness 56.6 IBU   Efficiency 75%   Alcohol 6.77%   Colour 11 EBC   Batch Size 20L     Fermentation   Primary 4 days   Secondary 4 days   Conditioning 4 days


----------



## bindi (27/9/08)

Looks good, just one thing,
I would have used .5Kg of Vienna or Munich 1 malt in place of the wheat, but that's just me.  
Might try it anyway.


----------



## winkle (27/9/08)

Give it a go, presents like a hefeweizen, silky smooth and very drinkable - somewhat similar to Brugges Zot.


----------



## NickB (27/9/08)

I'll vouch for the quality of this beer...bloody fantastic Winkle! Could drink a shite-load of this on a hot summers day...or on a cold one as well!!

Looking forward to cracking the belgian you gave me toward the end of the Grand Final today!

Cheers


----------



## daemon (19/6/09)

Just had one of these as part of the 2009 QLD mini case swap and it's divine. Absolutely full of Belgian flavour, this is certainly one beer I want to brew very soon!!


----------



## Bribie G (19/6/09)

Cured my hangover on the Monday.


----------



## spog (19/6/09)

RecipeDB said:


> This is the discussion topic for the recipe: UXB



just a quick one in the recipe the grains are abbreviated as BB,whats it stand for.....cheers.......spog..


----------



## clean brewer (19/6/09)

spog said:


> just a quick one in the recipe the grains are abbreviated as BB,whats it stand for.....cheers.......spog..


Barrett Burston...


----------



## winkle (19/6/09)

Thanks for the complements guys - note the Hallertau is the NZ aroma one (wow new season -Hallertau Aroma hop pellets. NZ - Crop '09 (AA 8.1%)). Can only make it better :icon_cheers: . Mind you a few pints and the wheels fall off.


----------



## NickB (19/6/09)

As the swimming in the pool naked etc prove..... h34r:





Cheers


----------



## winkle (19/6/09)

NickB said:


> As the swimming in the pool naked etc prove..... h34r:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As if that would ever happen  




:unsure:


----------



## Manxguy72 (30/7/10)

Hi Guys!

Just a quick question about UXB - Would you suggest swapping 1kilo of the wheat for say Vienna or Munich?

Did you keg or bottle this brew?

I like Brugges Zot, so this would be cracking! I even tried the unfiltered version at the brewery back in '08 

Cheers!



Guy


----------



## winkle (30/7/10)

manxguy said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> Just a quick question about UXB - Would you suggest swapping 1kilo of the wheat for say Vienna or Munich?
> 
> ...



I'm guessing you mean the base malt?? Either would add to the overall malt complexity, munich would add a touch of colour but the idea was to have a simple malt profile.
cheers


----------



## Manxguy72 (30/7/10)

winkle said:


> I'm guessing you mean the base malt?? Either would add to the overall malt complexity, munich would add a touch of colour but the idea was to have a simple malt profile.
> cheers




Yes I did mean base malt... Thanks!

I'll make it as is first time out and then if decide what to do!

Thanks!

Guy


----------



## humulus (14/1/12)

Winkle how do you reckon this would go with wyeast 3655 schelde? got some here!
cheers mate


----------



## winkle (14/1/12)

humulus said:


> Winkle how do you reckon this would go with wyeast 3655 schelde? got some here!
> cheers mate



Probably quite well, let me know how it turns out :icon_cheers:


----------



## humulus (14/1/12)

winkle said:


> Probably quite well, let me know how it turns out :icon_cheers:


Will do mate planning for tuesday!


----------



## humulus (28/1/12)

winkle said:


> Probably quite well, let me know how it turns out :icon_cheers:


Winkle its smelling tops coming out of the air lock used the schelde yeast
Let you know how the gravity reading tastes when i take one :beer:


----------



## humulus (25/2/12)

humulus said:


> Winkle its smelling tops coming out of the air lock used the schelde yeast
> Let you know how the gravity reading tastes when i take one :beer:


Winkle my keg just blew out,bloody top drop mate the Schelde yeast gave it a nice peppery bite,definately on my to do again list!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## winkle (25/2/12)

humulus said:


> Winkle my keg just blew out,bloody top drop mate the Schelde yeast gave it a nice peppery bite,definately on my to do again list!!!!!!!!!!!!



Ta mate, I'll give my keg an outing to the Bat cave (stupid floods permitting)


----------

